# Weather Differences in Egypt



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

I was looking at past weather/temperatures (including historic averages) on a website and was surprised to see that the temperature differences between Hurghada / Sharm el Sheikh and Dahab are quite large. 

Dahab temperatures from January 2013 + http://www.accuweather.com/en/eg/dahab/1932385/january-weather/1932385?monyr=1/1/2013

Suez temperatures from January 2013 + http://www.accuweather.com/en/eg/suez/127330/month/127330?monyr=1/01/2013

Hurghada temperatures from January 2013 + http://www.accuweather.com/en/eg/hurghada/126883/month/126883?monyr=1/01/2013

Reasons?

Bob.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was looking at past weather/temperatures (including historic averages) on a website and was surprised to see that the temperature differences between Hurghada / Sharm el Sheikh and Dahab are quite large.
> 
> ...


For the same reasons that the uk has temp. variations from one end of the country to the other....i would imagine.

http://www.mapsofworld.com/egypt/egypt-weather.html


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

After reading your post I had another look at a map of Egypt and was surprised to see Dahab is in the north of the country. For some reason I thought it was in the south! Even so, I think the temperatures in Sharm are far higher than in Dahab, which seems to have winter temperatures closer to that of Hurghada.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> After reading your post I had another look at a map of Egypt and was surprised to see Dahab is in the north of the country. For some reason I thought it was in the south! Even so, I think the temperatures in Sharm are far higher than in Dahab, which seems to have winter temperatures closer to that of Hurghada.


Well Sharm is about 50 miles south of Dahab and in Egypt the further south you are the higher the temps are...also Sharm has slightly higher temps that Hurghada as Sharm is more closed in whereas Hurghada is more open.


----------

